
Artificial Gravity [video] - caiobegotti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3D7QlMVa5s
======
ColinWright
Who has time to watch a 30 minute video with no summary and no idea what it's
really going to be about?

It might be great, but I'm not going to gamble 30 minutes of time on it on the
off-chance it might tell me something new and valuable.

Video is just such a crap medium when unsupported by a decent text overview.

